# Comic-Con: "Firefly" at 10 years



## phrelin (Jan 18, 2007)

From the LA Times article Comic-Con: Joss Whedon thanks Browncoats at tearful 'Firefly' reunion:


> ​
> The emotional panel, which started and ended with tears and standing ovations, reunited most the main cast of the short-lived but much-loved series. Creator (and "The Avengers" director) Whedon; actors Nathan Fillion, Alan Tudyk, Summer Glau, Adam Baldwin and Sean Maher; and writers Tim Minear and Jose Molina took photos of one another and the crowd as they entered the stage, greeted by deafening applause.
> 
> "Firefly," which celebrates its 10th anniversary this year, chronicles the misadventures of Capt. Malcolm Reynolds (Fillion) and his ragtag crew as they scavenge and steal to keep their bucket-of-bolts spaceship Serenity afloat. In creating the series, Whedon rejected typical sci-fi tropes like "purple lights" and "aliens with big green heads" and aimed instead for "something that felt real, like a piece of history," he said. "I wanted to tell an immigrant's story."
> ...


 It's been ten years since I was firmly convinced the we needed a new economic model for TV, preferably one that excluded News Corp.:sure:


----------



## RunnerFL (Jan 5, 2006)

Man, it's been 10 years since FOX started screwing us. Seems like just yesterday.

Burn in hell FOX!


----------



## klang (Oct 14, 2003)

Nah, It started for me with Space: Above and Beyond back in 1996. On the other hand without Fox we wouldn't have had Fringe.


----------



## djlong (Jul 8, 2002)

Keep going - Their handling of Alien Nation even before then was the start of my dislike of Fox.


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

I still think HBO should give him a chance.


----------



## Drew2k (Aug 16, 2006)

I think the Science channel will be running a one-hour special on the Firefly reunion at SDCC - can't wait to see it.

In a TV Line interview with Michael Aussiello posted today, John Noble of Fringe said it was the fallout from Firefly that contributed to keeping Fringe on the air and allowing there to be a conclusion to the series. I personally don't think Fox learned any lessons, but Fringe did seem to have more lifelines than you'd have expected.


----------



## phrelin (Jan 18, 2007)

Perhaps it would have been better if the broadcast nets hadn't tried science fiction leaving 10 million fans from which the old SciFi could to try to find a reliable core audience of at least 4 million for each new show. Of course, "Lost" could not have been the hit it was.

Also, I've never figured out why Sci-Friday died a slow death.


----------



## tsmacro (Apr 28, 2005)

It kills me whenever I watch an ep of this show. I just end up thinking all over again "how could've they canceled this, it's so awesome!" Great characters, great universe and the dialog was (pardon the pun) out of this world!


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

"Drew2k" said:


> I think the Science channel will be running a one-hour special on the Firefly reunion at SDCC - can't wait to see it.
> 
> In a TV Line interview with Michael Aussiello posted today, John Noble of Fringe said it was the fallout from Firefly that contributed to keeping Fringe on the air and allowing there to be a conclusion to the series. I personally don't think Fox learned any lessons, but Fringe did seem to have more lifelines than you'd have expected.


If you find out when that is, please let us know.

- Merg


----------



## Drew2k (Aug 16, 2006)

You got it Merg... The reunion will air Sunday, November 11th!

http://insidetv.ew.com/2012/07/11/firefly-reunion-tv-special/


----------



## Henry (Nov 15, 2007)

With so many networks in existence, I wonder why none of them have picked up this sure winner? Is it a rights thing? Are there contractual roadblocks? What?


----------



## RunnerFL (Jan 5, 2006)

Henry said:


> With so many networks in existence, I wonder why none of them have picked up this sure winner? Is it a rights thing? Are there contractual roadblocks? What?


The cast are all busy doing something else now.


----------



## Drew2k (Aug 16, 2006)

Henry said:


> With so many networks in existence, I wonder why none of them have picked up this sure winner? Is it a rights thing? Are there contractual roadblocks? What?


Are you asking about picking up rights to re-air the original Firefly series? The Science channel has been airing it for quite some time and will continue doing so, running a marathon on 11/11 just before the Comic Con Firefly Reunion special.


----------



## Henry (Nov 15, 2007)

Drew2k said:


> Are you asking about picking up rights to re-air the original Firefly series? The Science channel has been airing it for quite some time and will continue doing so, running a marathon on 11/11 just before the Comic Con Firefly Reunion special.


No, Drew ... even classics get old after the 25th viewing ... I was thinking more in terms of a continuation series or movies.


----------



## Henry (Nov 15, 2007)

RunnerFL said:


> The cast are all busy doing something else now.


Not sure I buy that, Runner.

Last I checked, they were all working for money. I think a network could make them a substantial offer to resurrect a sure thing.

I was thinking more about legal barriers (Producer/Writters/Actors/Studio/Financial backers) who might legally object to the series being resumed.


----------



## RunnerFL (Jan 5, 2006)

Henry said:


> Not sure I buy that, Runner.


May want to re-think that...



Henry said:


> Last I checked, they were all working for money.


My point exactly, they are working on other shows and/or movies.



Henry said:


> I think a network could make them a substantial offer to resurrect a sure thing.


Doesn't matter what offer they get, they are under contract with other networks and/or studios. I also wouldn't call it a "sure thing" either really.



Henry said:


> I was thinking more about legal barriers (Producer/Writters/Actors/Studio/Financial backers) who might legally object to the series being resumed.


I would be willing to bet Joss Whedon would object. Last I heard he had "moved on". He wouldn't even sell the rights to Nathan when he inquired about them. Not to mention I'm sure ABC would have something to say about Nathan Fillion, USA about Gina Torres, Showtime about Morena Baccarin, CW about Jewel Staite, ABC Family about Sean Maher, etc. Not to mention the movies that the entire cast has lined up. See my point now??

The time has passed, let it go...


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

Drew2k said:


> You got it Merg... The reunion will air Sunday, November 11th!
> 
> http://insidetv.ew.com/2012/07/11/firefly-reunion-tv-special/


Thanks Drew!

- Merg


----------



## Henry (Nov 15, 2007)

RunnerFL said:


> May want to re-think that...
> 
> My point exactly, they are working on other shows and/or movies.
> 
> ...


Ask a question. Get an answer. Thanks, Runner.


----------



## djlong (Jul 8, 2002)

I wouldn't be too sure that Joss has the rights. When the same questions surrounded the Babylon-5 spinoff series "Crusade", JMS (J. Michael Straczynski, the creator and executive producer, writer, etc) made it clear that Warner Brothers had the rights and wouldn't sell to anyone.

I suspect the same is true in Firefly's case. Fox has the rights, since they financed it, and won't sell to anyone. And there's a reason for that.

Firefly was a failure on Fox - and we all know why - but the 'why' doesn't matter to the Fox suits. Now, if Fox sold "Firefly" to, say, HBO or someone else - consider what happens if it succeeds. The Fox has to tell their stockholders that they had a hit property and it was THEIR incompetence that caused the show to fail.

If it fails on another network, there's no gain except "I told you so".

So, Fox has no possible gain and only a downside if they sell the property.


----------



## RunnerFL (Jan 5, 2006)

djlong said:


> I wouldn't be too sure that Joss has the rights.


You're absolutely right, I had my facts confused. At one time Nathan said he'd buy the rights to Firefly if he won the lottery. Based on that statement fans started a website to help him buy the rights but Joss denounced the site and put an end to what he saw as fans trying to gain control of the show's rights.

http://screenrant.com/nathan-fillion-firefly-reboot-joss-whedon-mcrid-105215/


----------



## spartanstew (Nov 16, 2005)

Henry said:


> With so many networks in existence, I wonder why none of them have picked up this sure winner?


Sure winner? It was a failed TV show.

It's no more of a sure winner than Alcatraz or Pan Am


----------



## RunnerFL (Jan 5, 2006)

spartanstew said:


> Sure winner? It was a failed TV show.
> 
> It's no more of a sure winner than Alcatraz or Pan Am


The main reason Firefly failed though is because FOX showed the episodes out of order. That made it hard/confusing to follow the story line and many people just gave up trying.

I agree though, I wouldn't call it a sure thing either.


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

"spartanstew" said:


> Sure winner? It was a failed TV show.
> 
> It's no more of a sure winner than Alcatraz or Pan Am


It had a great chance for success if Fox had treated it right. Fox showed episodes out of order and skipped episodes, they changed the time slot, and didn't air episodes on consecutive weeks and of course pulled the plug when there were still episodes left to air. Pretty much any show will fail given those circumstances.

- Merg


----------



## spartanstew (Nov 16, 2005)

The Merg said:


> It had a great chance for success if Fox had treated it right.


We'll never know if that's correct or not.


----------



## RunnerFL (Jan 5, 2006)

spartanstew said:


> We'll never know if that's correct or not.


Considering the following it has, the amount of Blu Ray and DVD sets sold and the demand for the movie I'd say it's correct.


----------



## spartanstew (Nov 16, 2005)

Perhaps, but many of those people (that bought those) might have been on board from the beginning (despite what Fox might have done) or merely heard the hype from those that didn't like the cancellation. There's no way to know if the show would have succeeded no matter what Fox did.


----------



## phrelin (Jan 18, 2007)

The problem is, Fox gives scifi shows a try. But there is no broadcast TV market for primetime typical scifi. As an economic model, that market includes folks who watch TV live. It's a dwindling market. 

Most importantly people who are into technology have all but disappeared, using DVR's and all. And they are the folks likely to be the core audience for any scifi. Occasionally you'll get a show like "Lost" that will push through to the "American Idol" core audience, also dwindling.

But it mostly just doesn't work using the broadcast TV economic model. And what has happened to Syfy seems to indicate the financial limits.

If I have a criticism of Fox it is they should understand this and quit encouraging larger budget efforts.


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

Special deal: Firefly complete Series on BluRay - go to Great Found Deals *here*.


----------



## Henry (Nov 15, 2007)

spartanstew said:


> Sure winner? It was a failed TV show.
> 
> It's no more of a sure winner than Alcatraz or Pan Am


Unlike you, I don't consider Firefly "a failed TV show". As a fan, I'd rather put it in the same category as Star Trek, because that too was considered a _failure_.

If you care to compare Alcatraz and Pan Am as being equal to Firefly, I suppose you'd be right.

[Edited to clarify my final statement: I should have ended the sentence with ", _I suppose you'd be_ within your _right_s.]


----------



## RunnerFL (Jan 5, 2006)

Henry said:


> Unlike you, I don't consider Firefly "a failed TV show".


Well regardless of what you consider it the show was cancelled because it was a ratings failure, for whatever reason.

And yes, Star Trek was a ratings failure too. It didn't pick up a fanbase until years later, much like Firefly.


----------



## spartanstew (Nov 16, 2005)

The differences being that Star Trek had high ratings initially, lasted 3 full seasons, and wont the Hugo award twice.


----------



## Henry (Nov 15, 2007)

RunnerFL said:


> [...] And yes, Star Trek was a ratings failure too. It didn't pick up a fanbase until years later, much like Firefly.


Doesn't really matter, does it? Without Whedon, Fillion wouldn't know what to say or how to act. Joss was to Firefly what Gene was to Star Trek. One was essentially the other. Without Joss, why bother?

Thanks for the info, Runner.


----------



## Drew2k (Aug 16, 2006)

The Science Channel (284 on DIRECTV) aired the Comic-Con Firefly reunion yesterday, 11/11/12, but you can still catch it several times through 11/20.

Look in your guide for "Firefly 10th Anniversary: Browncoats Unite".


----------



## djlong (Jul 8, 2002)

I saw it. While there was an amount of self-congratulatory back-slapping and the typical "we were a family on the set" lines that you hear in so many of these (and they even made mention of "I know you hear this all the time but...") - there was still plenty to enjoy in this special.


----------



## Henry (Nov 15, 2007)

My DVR caught the 3AM airing. I'll be watching it tonight. :hurah:


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

Just watched it last night. Quite enjoyable. I thought it was funny when "Wash" threw his hands up in the air when Joss Whedon made mention that no one would have died if he had been able to do a season 2.

- Merg


----------



## Reaper (Jul 31, 2008)

klang said:


> Nah, It started for me with Space: Above and Beyond back in 1996.


+1

I just finished re-watching *SPACE: ABOVE AND BEYOND*. Great show.


----------



## Reaper (Jul 31, 2008)

spartanstew said:


> Sure winner? It was a failed TV show.


As others have stated, Fox airing the episodes out of order certainly didn't help. I'll never understand why Fox chose to air THE TRAIN JOB (the weakest episode IMHO) first instead of the excellent pilot episode, SERENITY...

IMO, the best place for genre shows is the CW; for them it's much more about demographics than it is about overall ratings.


----------



## Henry (Nov 15, 2007)

Reaper said:


> As others have stated, Fox airing the episodes out of order certainly didn't help. I'll never understand why Fox chose to air THE TRAIN JOB (the weakest episode IMHO) first instead of the excellent pilot episode, SERENITY...
> 
> IMO, the best place for genre shows is the CW; for them it's much more about demographics than it is about overall ratings.


Unfortunately only vampires and would-be supermen watch CW ... oh, and the occassional model too.


----------



## Reaper (Jul 31, 2008)

"Henry" said:


> Unfortunately only vampires and would-be supermen watch CW ... oh, and the occassional model too.


I watch shows, not channels. Supernatural's a good show, and it's on the CW.


----------



## Henry (Nov 15, 2007)

Reaper said:


> I watch shows, not channels. Supernatural's a good show, and it's on the CW.


I was just being facetious, Reaper. How would I know?


----------

